# Type M-2a Wristwatch



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

spotted in the wild,The watch is a new model and utilizes the dial of one of the most popular O&W diverâ€™s watches, the M2and an oyster type case and band.

Comments please and Roy can you supply them?

Tom


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's not a model that I have been asked for before or been that interested in stocking.

M2 Kartago's have been unavailable for over a year now and the M2a is probably the same but I can enquire if you want one Tom,

PS I have just found a brand new M2 Kartago in the safe.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Roy your inbox is full, go on then check if you can get them and perhaps post a pick to whip up some interest.

Tom


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

My PM box fills up every day. It's always better and quicker to email me.









I'll find out for you Tom.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just found out, both the M2 and the M2-A are discontinued.

Makes my M2 worth quite a bit me thinks.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

OK ROY LET ME KNOW YOUR BEST PRICE

TOM


----------

